# This may really piss them off



## NorCal (Jun 7, 2014)

I live in a wine community. We have 20 acres of Southern French varietals. I plan on doing a few 30 gallon barrels next season, but based on my very nice Skeeter Pee and Dragon Blood results this far, I'm thinking of doing a carboy of Skeeter Grape Blood wine in the fall. Thinking of doing a classic 48 ounce real lemon, 9 pounds sugar, 6 pounds of Grenache grapes in a 7 gallon bucket. Instead of bottling in 12 months, I'll be bottling in 6 weeks. 

While perhaps not a real sophisticated taste and too sweet for some, I'd be willing to bet most would like it.


----------



## bkisel (Jun 7, 2014)

I'm not understanding your post...

Who would that upset and who would it upset them? Is it something like commercial wine makers in your area have a tasting of each others wine and you'll submit your Grenache DB?


----------



## NorCal (Jun 7, 2014)

I guess that didn't come off right. I made SP and DB for the first time and it is coming out pretty nicely in just a few weeks time vs. the amount of time and effort to do a "proper" wine. 

Frankly I'm amazed that drinkable wine can be made in just a few weeks time and if something good could be made with the grapes available in the community in just a few weeks, some that I know in the community would scoff at it.


----------



## bkisel (Jun 7, 2014)

NorCal said:


> I guess that didn't come off right. I made SP and DB for the first time and it is coming out pretty nicely in just a few weeks time vs. the amount of time and effort to do a "proper" wine.
> 
> Frankly I'm amazed that drinkable wine can be made in just a few weeks time and if something good could be made with the grapes available in the community in just a few weeks, some that I know in the community would scoff at it.



Gotcha now. Similarly I too was surprised/amazed at how much my wife and I like the DB I've made. All the feedback gotten from family and friends who've gotten a bottle of my "Lemon Berry" wine have been positive. I've given out more bottles of DB than any other wine I've made.

Got 2 DB batches under my belt. As good as the first was the second was even better. Two more batches are planned before the summer is out, one just like the second and another which will be with peaches in place of the berries. "Lemon Peach" is what it will be called.


----------



## calvin (Jun 7, 2014)

bkisel said:


> Gotcha now. Similarly I too was surprised/amazed at how much my wife and I like the DB I've made. All the feedback gotten from family and friends who've gotten a bottle of my "Lemon Berry" wine have been positive. I've given out more bottles of DB than any other wine I've made.
> 
> Got 2 DB batches under my belt. As good as the first was the second was even better. Two more batches are planned before the summer is out, one just like the second and another which will be with peaches in place of the berries. "Lemon Peach" is what it will be called.



You should join the wmt unofficial db contest


----------



## 4score (Jun 7, 2014)

bkisel said:


> Gotcha now. Similarly I too was surprised/amazed at how much my wife and I like the DB I've made. All the feedback gotten from family and friends who've gotten a bottle of my "Lemon Berry" wine have been positive. I've given out more bottles of DB than any other wine I've made.
> 
> Got 2 DB batches under my belt. As good as the first was the second was even better. Two more batches are planned before the summer is out, one just like the second and another which will be with peaches in place of the berries. "Lemon Peach" is what it will be called.



Just curious what you did in your 2nd DB batch? Any particular variation? A lot of folks are going half lemon, so I'm curious if that was the crowd pleaser.


----------



## Ducky (Jun 7, 2014)

Hey Guys... new to the forum... What is "Skeeter Pee" and "Dragon Blood?"
Recipes?

Never mind... found them in the "Recipe" forum... both sound exciting!


----------

